# Help me name my Marble Dragon Halfmoon!



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had this guy for like a month and I just can't name him! Background: This is a guy I bought from aquabid.com. I was buying another fish (Pencil), who the breeder told me was not doing so hot, so he was offering a second freebie fish in case the one I ordered died. So he showed me a white betta to be my freebie and I was not thrilled. So I asked for more options. He sent me like 5-6 more pics of other bettas that were STUNNING! So i chose a yellow HM (Chester Cherub) for my freebie, and then HAD HAD HAD to buy this other guy for the addtl $20 cause I could NOT pass him up...... Before I brought him home I named him "Robocop" cause thats what he reminded me of from his breeder photo. But now having him here, he is so much more gorgeous than I imagined and so amazing that I feel he needs a much better name! I just can't think of one! So, longwinded story complete, here's some pics for reference, and maybe the story will help get creative juices flowing for good name ideas!! Thanks!!!

Breeder photo:
View attachment 31849


6/15/11 When I first got him, all stressy and no black whatsoever  he didn't recoup for a week or so. Had to use some "general cure" to perk him back up. 
View attachment 31851


7/9/11 (Now):
View attachment 31853

View attachment 31855

View attachment 31857

View attachment 31858


----------



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! You could just call him that? lol


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

He reminds me of a tidal wave He truly is magnificent!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

The flash makes him look more teal but he is a darker blue in person, more similar to the breeder photo blue but not quite that dark. He is very skinny (despite feeding him lots... and lots... and he eats like a pig) and he is very friendly and curious. Never stops moving when he sees me. But if I am not there to feed him, he rests inside his little cave :} like a dog in a dog house  He reminds me of a painting with his colors. He also has a very white face, in person... and so sort of reminds me of a ghost but I don't like ghosts so I don't want to name him that! 

I also just watched "How to train your dragon" (SO GOOD!) and so I am almost wanting to name him Dragon or Toothless, but maybe those names are not regal enough?! Please help. lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my sister said "name him Fish. cause, he's a fish." xD i laughed.

i'd name him...... >3< Limon. x: cause, his scales shine the color of lemon-lime kool-aid(*just made some Lemon-Lime Kool-aid*) .... >.>; *bad at names*


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

He does kind of look like a tidal wave! cooool... maybe reminiscent of those japanese prints..... Love these!!!!

View attachment 31859


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> my sister said "name him Fish. cause, he's a fish." xD i laughed.
> 
> i'd name him...... >3< Limon. x: cause, his scales shine the color of lemon-lime kool-aid(*just made some Lemon-Lime Kool-aid*) .... >.>; *bad at names*


ha! well, I pretty much HAVE named him fish, so far!  That, or "little fish" is what I call him when I say hi...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Those japanese wave prints are by a guy named Hokusai. Maybe Hokusai or Hoku or Ahok? I think the wave print was near mount Fuji too so maybe Fuji?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I think Fuji would suit him well  But then again, so would Hokusai! As soon as I saw your betta I thought of that Japanese print but didn't know the name of it


----------



## bby1984 (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks awesome =). I love the Japanese print. It reminds me of the power of Poseidon or Neptune, Greek and Roman Gods of the sea.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> I think Fuji would suit him well  But then again, so would Hokusai! As soon as I saw your betta I thought of that Japanese print but didn't know the name of it


I think it is just called "Great Wave" or something, but the Artist was Hokusai.  I, too, love these wave prints...  

I like the idea of naming him after a stormy sea!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY (Jul 17, 2011)

Honestly, if I had that beautiful betta, his name would be Tsunami

He is overflowing with various beautiful colors, it's overwhelming really, you have a beautiful fish!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Tsunami is a cool name!  So we have some contenders... Tsunami, Hokusai, Fuji, any others??


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Tsunami too but it sounds a bit depressing :/
Umi and Nami are wave in japanese but they souna a bit girly 
I like Kai, Kai is sea in Hawaiian


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah, destruction and that... maybe not Tsunami... 
bahah! I googled tsunami in different languages and this is what one person wrote:
in spanish it's the same: tsunami, in the news they use also "gran ola"

GRANOLA?! Seriously?! LOL


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

You should name him that! It would be so.... STRANGE XD


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

haha  I can't! He's too pretty.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's true .__. Sakura and I named the hunchy guy His Royal Halfmoon Highness Prince Zomg! the First XD I suck at names.. As you can see from my sig..


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY (Jul 17, 2011)

hmmmm? come to think of it, he looks like the color of blue Topaz, i have a ton of names but finding the right one that represent the betta is harder than most people would think.

I've had a few people who just named the Betta, Beta LOL , i usually go by color and personality when picking fish names.

Tsunami - Bursting with color, not the actual destructive wave 

Topaz - nice beautiful blue on him

Oracle - i dunno for some reason he reminds me of one of those from the Neverending Story movie, i guess because of the brightness of his colors.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hahahahaha! I love your new bettas name! That's great!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Whats the dragon on neverending story?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Falkor. i just looked it up. hmm...


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

How about atlas the man who holds the globe or poseidon god of the sea?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

How about Tōshirō Hitsugaya?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah! Toshiro Hitsugaya!! >3< ♥♥
(Excuse me while I fangirl everywhere... Does that make me a pedo? Maybe I'll wait till he grows up to fangirl -3-)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Who is that?!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bleach character, he's a smart 12 year old kid who has an awesome sword which has ice/water dragon powers, its called Hyourinmaru... You can call him Hyourinmaru too actually  Lots of blue 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tōshirō_Hitsugaya Mine was dumbed down ;-)


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks like a KimChee to me! (Chowder maybe? Or Leaf...I like that name...Hello! This is my fish, his name is Leaf! lol...but yeah...)

He's so adorable!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I see.... hmm...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think we're just going to confuse you with all the names, just pick one you like from these, no point in adding to the list..


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

name him posiden


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha Kimchee might be a contender!!!!  lol


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

PS: I named him "Tumult"


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like oceanist it matches his colors =]


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's a good name


----------

